# Who makes the best walkaround



## jones112b

i AM IN THE MARKET FOR A WALK AROUND BOAT WHO MAKES THE BEST ONE?


----------



## FISHHUNTER

Sent a pm


----------



## [email protected]

Parker:fishing:


----------



## Jtun5608

[email protected] said:


> parker:fishing:


x2


----------



## ez2cdave

Pro-Line . . . Boston Whaler . . . Grady-White . . . Parker . . . A few others.


----------



## catman

I've had a Pro Line for 11 yrs and love it.


----------



## seeknfin

Parker solid as a rock


----------



## John Smith_inFL

*Pro Line* 20' with center console and T-Top.


----------



## Benji

Parker, Ken craft and fountain are great


----------



## dena

Look to a local builder, and go custom.
They will only put in the goodies you want, and you keep a local guy in business.
Look at Judge yachts. ww.judgeyachts. com.
The Chesapeake series will equal any boat mentioned so far.


----------



## ez2cdave

dena said:


> Look to a local builder, and go custom.
> They will only put in the goodies you want, and you keep a local guy in business.
> Look at Judge yachts. ww.judgeyachts. com.
> The Chesapeake series will equal any boat mentioned so far.


Hmm . . . $37,500 in 2009, 6 years ago . . . I bet the prices have risen significantly since then . . . 

*http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/254231-For-Sale-Brand-new-Judge-Yachts-22CC*


----------



## RoryGoggin

You might look for a "fish-a-round" Contender.


----------



## catman

My 23' ProLine Walk around with a 250 up Evinude E Tec will be on the market the end of August. PM me if interested. I'll make you a fantastic deal.&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ez2cdave

dena said:


> Look at Judge yachts. http://www.judgeyachts. com.
> The Chesapeake series will equal any boat mentioned so far.


For what they want to charge, it better do a LOT more than just EQUAL the other boats mentioned !!!


----------



## Benji

Craigslist


----------



## letmefish

"Craigslist"   

I didn't know they made boats Learn something new everyday.

I see what you are doing there and it was very funny too.


----------



## Papa-T

I used to own a nice Scout center console. Not sure about the newer models. Sold mine because I didn't use it enough. Now retired I wish I had it back.


----------



## ez2cdave

jones112b said:


> i AM IN THE MARKET FOR A WALK AROUND BOAT WHO MAKES THE BEST ONE?


The one your Best Friend owns . . . Just chip-in for Gas with none of the other expenses or "headaches" !!!


----------

